# Need a new hover/henry etc.. - Advice



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

My dyson a second bargain; or not so bargain has just died after 2 years use. I literaly only a paid a few quid for it so it has served a purpose.

I would really like George/Vax, but to see me through anyone know of any good "cheapie" hoovers that are on the market and available at the moment?

Or anyone know of anyone about to sell anything that will see me through?

My local Halfords hasn't got any of the £30 Vaxs in stock


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a George and a Henry. TBH you need both as my George would not be that practical for most of the jobs that just require a vac:thumb:

Don't get me wrong it is very good but I only use the George for Wet Vaccing


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, to be honest mine/wife and mates cars are not *that* bad to require wet facility. But just a good suck!.

Though can i justify £80ish for a Henry?..... (the wifes gonna kill me if i buy yet more *** stuff!).

Think if I can will try for a Henry then look for second hand Vax/Charles.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

if you can go a bit further you can get a vax 6131 i just orderd one 

http://www.tribaluk.com/vax-6131-carpet-washers-11aa0026.htm


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Tom - seems a very good price, dare i ask this compared to a henry how much "suck" this actualy is in "dry mode". Also is there a lot of hassle to set it up for the "wet" function.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Its easier having two dedicated machines mate, i highly recommend the Henry had mine for 3 years and it takes a beating yesterday i actually managed to drop it from the back of the van onto the ground lol, Still works fine.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

packard said:


> Tom - seems a very good price, dare i ask this compared to a henry how much "suck" this actualy is in "dry mode". Also is there a lot of hassle to set it up for the "wet" function.


best person is to ask -kev- he has one and from what he has told me very powerfull


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

My George is a brilliant hoover, haven't had the need for anything else yet..


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

I've been through a couple of £30 tescos cheapys in recent years

Bought a Henry a couple of months ago, much much better, well worth the money IMO

Bought mine from B&Q when they had 15% off recently


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Right,

I have taken the plunge it looks if i am lucky i get a new Henry (red) delivered for £62.95!! If it does turn up and this price (due Weds) If anyone is intersted I will let you know how to get it


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

TBH I have tried a couple of different Vac's for Car work and the Henry wins every time. Even a Bosch could not live with it:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

My local Bookers had the henry's on special offer last week they were £44.99 +Vat i nearly fainted so i bought the lot (9) so if you have a Bookers near you give them a try:thumb: .

My Bookers has stopped the offer now though


----------



## petefinlay9 (Dec 1, 2009)

*how did you get it that cheap :O !*



packard said:


> Right,
> 
> I have taken the plunge it looks if i am lucky i get a new Henry (red) delivered for £62.95!! If it does turn up and this price (due Weds) If anyone is intersted I will let you know how to get it


hey  . i am also looking at a henry . but havnt seen them that cheap :doublesho . where did you get it from ?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

DETAIL said:


> My local Bookers had the henry's on special offer last week they were £44.99 +Vat i nearly fainted so i bought the lot (9) so if you have a Bookers near you give them a try:thumb: .
> 
> My Bookers has stopped the offer now though


Are you selling one to a fellow business man at cost?? lol


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Its going well - once I physcially get it (due tomorrow) I will post how it works


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I had a george for a few years which was good cant complain about it other than the cost there a lot of bucks, so following the advise from here i jumped onto a van and been with it now a month or two and so far touch wood its very good indeed


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

DETAIL said:


> My local Bookers had the henry's on special offer last week they were £44.99 +Vat i nearly fainted so i bought the lot (9) so if you have a Bookers near you give them a try:thumb: .
> 
> My Bookers has stopped the offer now though


Are you gonna keep them or should I keep my eyes open on EBay:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Planet Man said:


> Are you gonna keep them or should I keep my eyes open on EBay:thumb:


I kept a couple for myself the rest my friend had who own's a granite worktop company and they went into the install vans

Sorry ,next i promise :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

If you want a Henry for £63.95 inc delivery, go to www.additions.co.uk click buy it now, process through to the cart and add the discount code "ZG103" it will then take £30 off. I just got mine delivered at this price today 

Direct Link

And yes this is the "new" version with the 2 power setting


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

nice one cheers!!!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice one Packard:thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice one will oreder one asap.

This may be usefull also as its 5m instead of the 3,5m supplied :thumb:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HENRY-VACUUM-...Vacuum_Cleaner_Bags_Parts?hash=item2a02a30096


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

No worries; it's amazing I even persuaded the wife this was a good deal at this price (well it keeps her car clean). Seemed a bit of a no brainer as a "cheapie" hover is around £30 and from the sounds of it will not be as good or last as long as the Henry, plus spares etc are abundant on eBay etc.


----------



## petefinlay9 (Dec 1, 2009)

*helppppp!!!!*

i have tried to purchase a henry today threw this website but its not accepting the promtional code . anyone could help me that would be great  ?


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Had a VAX, now have a George. There is no comparison, the George is FAR superior, but at £170 not cheap.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

get a henry mate you wont be dissapointed the are bullet proof and will put most things to shame especially dysons i use mine for work (plumbing and heating) and pick up all sorts of rubbish at £62.95 its a bargain imo.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

petefinlay9 said:


> i have tried to purchase a henry today threw this website but its not accepting the promtional code . anyone could help me that would be great  ?


Did you go all the way through to the purchase part - then enter the code in CAPS with NO spaces?...


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

i just use our home sebo !!
if its good enough to vaccum the white house its good enough to do my motors :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

That's what i thought, but trust me it's a lot easier and less hassler from her indoors if you have your own dedciated kit


----------



## petefinlay9 (Dec 1, 2009)

*help !*



packard said:


> Did you go all the way through to the purchase part - then enter the code in CAPS with NO spaces?...


its stil not letting me  ? do you think the code has expired ?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like that has now expired (lots of other people on other sites managed to use this)

however ZG127 gives you £10 (not a great saving).

If you watch www.hotukdeals.com and look in the voucher tab you will see what comes up


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

only £85 from B&Q at the moment... not a massive saving but you can reserve and collect

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?fh_view_size=10&fh_reffacet=specificationsProductType&fh_eds=%3f&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories%3C{9372014}%2fcategories%3C{9372038}%2fcategories%3C{9372144}%2fspecificationsProductType%3dvacuum_cleaners%2ffeaturesBrand%3dNumatic&fh_refview=lister&fh_refpath=facet_159017090&fh_sort_by=_price_rrp_min&fh_sort_order=1&ts=1265215694136&icamp=HP_sub_box1


----------



## alankennedy03 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi have a look at one of these

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NILFISK-ALTO-...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM?hash=item5190582e8a

they are a simalar price to a henry but can be used for wet suction dutys also ifound one at 30 pound resently and have to say bargain very good for the motor iv been very impresed by this unit.:thumb:


----------



## robertbentley (Sep 17, 2007)

No-one has mentioned that there are 2 henry's to choose from...

The standard Henry, (made by numatic) and the commercial version, the numatic NRV200.
http://www.numatic.co.uk/products4.aspx?id=29
Looks very similar to the standard Henry, but it has the rear wheels slightly further back, so it is more stable, and a longer power cord too.
They were both about £100 delivered when I got mine, so I chose the commercial one. Works a treat.


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Are you selling one to a fellow business man at cost?? lol


+1 :thumb:


----------

